# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A do t'ia merr Fatos Nano, Edvin Rames postrin e Kryetarit te PSSH-se?

## ibn_halduni

Pasi qe keto dite E. Rama e nxorri nga PSSH F.Nanon dhe i tregoi se nuk ka vend ketu! A eshte zgjedhja e Gramoz Ruqit si Sekretar nje pergaditje e terrenit per ardhjen e F. Nanons ne krye te PSSH-se?

----------


## engjellorja

ehhh...plangprishesi Nano ka ditur gjithmone t'ia hedh pa u lagur..eshte i paskrupullt...sipas meje edhe mund te ndodhe  t'ia marre Edit postin...pasi Edi  lufton balle per balle kurse ai ka perdorur gjithmone  makinacione te ndyra..

lind pyetja..a do zhvishet  Edi nga skrupujt per te ruajtur karrigen...une mendoj se pikerisht nga ky moment  decisiv varet dhe reputacioni i tij ne politike..

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

Dikur edhe Ilir Meta thoshte: "O Un, O Nano." Dhe kembengulte se nuk do te ja leshonte kryeministrine. Por ne fund doli Nano fitimtar, ai u be kryeminister. 

Edhe Edi Rama do te kembengule sa do te kemengule se nuk do ta dorezoj Partine Socialiste tek Fatos Nano. Por ne fund, dihet rezultati.

Te dy i urrej. Por ndersa Fatos Nano eshte kriminel, Edi Rama eshte kriminel edhe hut.

----------


## RaPSouL

Po do ja mer , mendimi im.

----------


## resina

Une mendoj se Nanoja  do formoje nje parti tjeter.
Ata duan te jene te dy Kryetare.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

UN votova jo , por ne fakt nuk ka shanse.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Postin e PSSH e ka akoma Ramiz Alia bashke me nendegen e saj, PD.

----------


## ibn_halduni

po sikurse Nano do t'ia merrte postin Rames, a do ta prijashtonte kete te fundit nga partia automatikisht apo do ta qetesonte me ndonje post!!!

----------


## ARNOLD_777

Do ja mari ne kthes se ne rrug te drejt i iken Rama.

----------


## eris1979

Po kush e le Nanon te marri prape P.S.-ne mor lal. Le ta provoje, po s'e hangrem te gjalle megjithe lecka.

----------


## qafezezi

Nanua duhet te iki nga PS-ja. Ai me gjithe deputetet qe e perkrajne duhet te formojne nje parti tjeter qe do i afrohet partive te djathta, nje parti te qendres qe do shkeputet nga e kaluara e hidhur komuniste, nje parti qe do te dije te distancohet nga krimi.
Fatos Nano e tregoi qe eshte dikush qe di te ndryshoje per te miren e reformave, per te miren e Shqiperise. Le t'ia leme Partine Socialiste bashke me Zerin e popullit Edi Rames derisa ai te largohet nga Shqiperia.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Tosi mafia e ka menjen per pushime tashi dhe akoma si ka hy tamom punes.Nuk rri te skurroje djerse si Edvin KRIZA  :ngerdheshje: 

Tosi i ka rrenjet e thella ne PS dhe do i kete per shume shume kohe te tjera.

----------


## ELDORADO

ai o mafie mer si mer sja marrka vendin ja merr qe cke me te,edhe po nuk ia mori vete personalisht do ia marr ndonje bashkepuntor i nanos

----------

